# Dun stallion suggestions.............



## crellow4 (21 August 2010)

I have a Dun mare by Catherston Dance in the Dark who I am looking to put in foal next year. She is definately Dun - not Buckskin and must have inherited the Dun gene from her dam as her sire does not to my knowledge carry this gene. I would like to use another Dun (not Buckskin) to maximise my chances of a Dun foal and as she is only 14'1" would like to add height and refinement - any suggestions guys????


----------



## competitiondiva (21 August 2010)

OK the only dun stallion I've actually seen in the flesh was a morgan but not sure that that will add refinement or height so did a search and these are what I found:

I first of all looked up legrande after seeing a clip of him showjumping on here, but he's actually buckskin, but here he is anyway...  http://www.lynairesportshorses.com/stallions_2/legrande/

The others are:

http://stallionsatstud.net/stallion_32180.html nice eventing sire line.

http://stallionsatstud.net/stallion_31954.html


----------



## Shakira38 (21 August 2010)

Dun To Order is meant to be nice...


----------



## Smile_and_Wave (21 August 2010)

you shouldnt breed for colour its an added bonus and not a reason to use a stallion 

he is pallomino not dun but we have foals from Dinehard B and Top Yellow out of our dun mare, two were dun and one was cremello and they are all really nice moving and looking horses


----------



## the watcher (21 August 2010)

OP, breed for type, build and temperament - colour is a bonus.

I have a dun mare, and she has two foals now by the same chestnut Arab stallion (def no dun in that background) - I have two lovely fox dun youngsters who are both very striking and beautifully put together.

The dun gene is quite dominant IMO, and the chances are you will get some kind of dun no matter what stallion you use.


----------



## whirlwindhorses (21 August 2010)

True Dun stallions:
http://stallionsatstud.net/stallion_33213.html   Appaloosa x TB, his Dun sire also stands at stud.
http://stallionsatstud.net/stallion_13899.html   Quarter Horse
http://stallionsatstud.net/stallion_25507.html    Highland Pony
http://stallionsatstud.net/stallion_24823.html    Highland Pony
I agree with the watcher that Dun is a strong gene, my baydun mare has had two dun spotted foals by my bay based snowcap Appaloosa stallion. I used to have a reddun Appaloosa stallion (now gelded) and he produced over 50 % dun foals and hardly any spotted from a variety of mares and colours.


----------



## crellow4 (22 August 2010)

I would always breed for conformation first and foremost however I do prefer 'coloured' horses and if possible will try and produce a nice coloured foal. It's surprising the number of stallions which are advertised as Dun and are in fact Buckskin. I'm finding it really difficult to find a warmblood type Dun stallion to add some elegance to my mare. I've no idea what her mother was but suspect she has Highland breeding as she is very stocky and 'pony like'. There is a beautiful Spanish horse at Roble Stud who carries the Dun gene who may make my short list - what do you think?
www.roblestud.com


----------



## s4sugar (22 August 2010)

Have you had the mare gene tested for dun & cream?

I've never heard of a golden dun that wasn't buckskin or a buckskin + dun.
There are plenty of dun quarter horse at stud  but I agree with the above - choose conformation and type first and colour is a bonus.

Do remember that if you don't know what is behind both parents you could get a dirty dun.


----------



## eventrider23 (22 August 2010)

I believe Dun to Order is a gelding now.


----------



## Holly831 (22 August 2010)

Shakira38 said:



			Dun To Order is meant to be nice...
		
Click to expand...

Dun to Order is actually a buckskin! I have a yearling palamino filly by him and he IS now a gelding


----------



## lialls (22 August 2010)

Classic Dunby Design

W.P-B.R. CLASSIC DUNBYDESIGN 7088
Dun.  1998.  16 hh by Abutammam (TB) out of W.P-B.R. 9245 Llamri Cain by Old Lucky (TB).  Fee: £300 N.F.F.R.  Grooms fee: £20.  Owner: Mrs B. Smith, Pen-y-Llan, Westbrook, Dorstone, Herefordshire HR3 6AH.  Tel: 01497 831340.

Will find you a picture of him now and post it.


----------



## lialls (22 August 2010)

Not a great picture of him but its something.  Hes a lot nicer in the flesh.  Give them a call and have a chat, hes very layed back, has a cracking jump and nice paces.  Really nice horse to have around the yard.












And this is one of his offspring, born this year.


----------



## whirlwindhorses (22 August 2010)

Classic Dunby Design looks Buckskin to me  - Dun is not carried in Welsh or TB.
The  baydun mare below (tested negative for cream and brown but dooes carry chestnut and black. The dun came from the mares reddun sire, carried down the lines from dun Quarter Horse ancestors.) 







bred to this bay based Snowcap Appaloosa stallion (not Dun or cream and does not carry black or chestnut)







produced this baydun colt foal in 2009







and this yellow baydun colt this year


----------



## NeverSayNever (22 August 2010)

sorry to go slightly O/T, but why isnt a buckskin just as good?


----------



## crellow4 (22 August 2010)

It's not that a Buckskin is not as good, it's just that I particularly would like to breed a Dun and the gene responsible is different. If I use a Buckskin stallion, or any other dilute stallion for that matter, I could end up with all sorts of intersting colour combinations!! My mare is a true Dun with has all the Dun characteristics (dorsal stripe, leg barring, frosting, ear tips, cobwebbing, neck stripe etc) and I would like to guarantee I could replicate this in a foal which was taller and more refined that its mother. She's a very nice pony who bred a lovely foal by Welton Adonis before she came to me which was retained by the previous owner.


----------



## NeverSayNever (22 August 2010)

crellow4 said:



			It's not that a Buckskin is not as good, it's just that I particularly would like to breed a Dun and the gene responsible is different. If I use a Buckskin stallion, or any other dilute stallion for that matter, I could end up with all sorts of intersting colour combinations!! My mare is a true Dun with has all the Dun characteristics (dorsal stripe, leg barring, frosting, ear tips, cobwebbing, neck stripe etc) and I would like to guarantee I could replicate this in a foal which was taller and more refined that its mother. She's a very nice pony who bred a lovely foal by Welton Adonis before she came to me which was retained by the previous owner.
		
Click to expand...


thank you for explaining...    i ask cos i have (apparently) a buckskin, although to me he's a dun -cos they just all look the same


----------



## Holly831 (22 August 2010)

I thought I had used a Dun stallion (Dun to Order) (not that I was bothered about his colour) and it was only after the foal was born palamino that I found out he wasn't actually dun but buckskin (thanks to KarynK)

I now know it is actualy a totaly different colour as (I think) buckskin carries the cream gene and Dun doesn't so if he had really been Dun I could never have had a palamino foal from my chesnut mare.


----------



## cruiseline (25 August 2010)

The vast majority of horses being advertised as Dun, are actually buckskin and carry the dilute gene not the dun gene 

I think you will find it quite difficult (I want to say impossible, but I will refrain from doing that as I might be proven wrong ) to find a TRUE dun warmblood, as the dun gene is carried by the smaller 'native' type breeds Q/H and some of the other American breeds and not known to be in the warmblood gene pool, as yet. 

I would love to see a photo of your mare, then you can demonstrate exactly the differences between a buckskin coat and a dun coat.


----------



## cruiseline (25 August 2010)

Holly831 said:



			I thought I had used a Dun stallion (Dun to Order) (not that I was bothered about his colour) and it was only after the foal was born palamino that I found out he wasn't actually dun but buckskin (thanks to KarynK)

I now know it is actualy a totaly different colour as (I think) buckskin carries the cream gene and Dun doesn't so if he had really been Dun I could never have had a palamino foal from my chesnut mare.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly 

Only a horse carrying the dilute gene will produce a palomino. It would be impossible for a true dun to produce that colour in its offspring.


----------



## cruiseline (25 August 2010)

lialls said:



			Not a great picture of him but its something.  Hes a lot nicer in the flesh.  Give them a call and have a chat, hes very layed back, has a cracking jump and nice paces.  Really nice horse to have around the yard.












And this is one of his offspring, born this year.





Click to expand...

He looks buckskin to me too


----------



## gadetra (25 August 2010)

I'm not a colour expert but Templebready Fear Buí was in England the last time I checked and he is what I know as dun-he also has a stallion son over here. He is a Connie with serious performance credentials-his stock have done well in eventing and showjumping and Fear Glic (his son) is rising up the ranks now too. 
Good luck!


----------



## eventrider23 (25 August 2010)

As far as I am aware Templebready Fear Bui is standing in France now I believe.


----------



## cruiseline (25 August 2010)

eventrider23 said:



			As far as I am aware Templebready Fear Bui is standing in France now I believe.
		
Click to expand...

And his colour is actually what is correctly known as a sooty buckskin  One thing dun horses do not exhibit is dapples and he is full of them


----------



## watertray53 (25 August 2010)

TB Fear Bui is back in Ireland as far as I know.


----------



## lialls (25 August 2010)

cruiseline said:



			He looks buckskin to me too 

Click to expand...

Sorry, not a colour expert myself, I was told by his owners that he was Dun and just thought i'd post as it might of been some help.


----------



## crellow4 (25 August 2010)

I'll try and get some photo's of her added to my photobucket account and than added to this thread over the weekend. As you predicted Cruiseline I'm pretty much drawing a blank with finding a Dun Warmblood stallion but I am going to look at a PRE who may cary the gene. He's certainly produced foals with primitive marking,s from mares who do not exhibit Dun characteristics, which is a start!


----------



## FlorenceBassey (25 August 2010)

I have a gelding son of Templebready Fear Bui and in my boys passport TFB is clearly stated as Dun. My lad is Roan.


----------



## cruiseline (26 August 2010)

In most of the passports of buckskin horses they are incorrectly described as Duns. 

When I entered my buckskin colt for his BEF futurity evaluation this year the coat colour section was multiple choice and buckskin was not available, so he had to go down in the catalogue incorrectly described as a dun 

Now that colour DNA tests are available, we know for a fact that there is a genetic difference between a dun and a buckskin, each colour is created by a completely different set of genes and they are not related to each other. 

What I find quite interesting is in the UK we have a British Palomino Society, but there is no British Buckskin Society, the truth of the matter is these two coat colours are created by exactly the same gene. However people seem not to want to accept that fact.


----------



## Holly831 (27 August 2010)

FlorenceBassey said:



			I have a gelding son of Templebready Fear Bui and in my boys passport TFB is clearly stated as Dun. My lad is Roan.
		
Click to expand...

Dun to Order was listed and advertised as a DUN stallion (before he was gelded!!) but my filly has proved beyond any doubt that he clearly isn't!!

Seems to be really common in this country to call buckskins DUN when it is, as I now know,  actually a totally different colour


----------



## JenHunt (27 August 2010)

a friend has a dun mare that she put to Bollin terry and got a dun foal (bollin terry is bay i believe). really lovely foal too!


----------



## Zebedee (28 August 2010)

I too have made the dun / buckskin mistake when using a stallion, and got a bright bay from my dark bay mare!
That stallion was also passported as a dun! He was however a very nice stalllion and I was very pleased with foal.
The easy way to tell is that duns have a dorsal stripe and buckskins don't.
Simples!


----------

